# When was the last time you looked at the stars



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

When was the last time you looked at the stars :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

Lol, last night, I live in a very remote, beyond rural area and can see stars nightly save overcast nights


----------



## ctopdeal (Dec 15, 2015)

It's been about a month. But when I do look at the stars I am always amazed at their beauty. The entire universe is amazing.


----------

